# Barnes MZ muzzleloader bullets w/out sabot



## namari (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm just wondering if you can safely shoot Barnes MZ muzzleloader bullets without using a sabot. For example, I have a 45 cal. Knight Disc Extreme. I'd like to try these bullets: http://www.wholesalehunter.net/outdoor_ ... llets.html

I assume that they are 45 cal. with out the sabot and if the sabot was added that they would no longer fit a 45 cal. barrel. Is that correct? If that's true, will they do well w/out the sabot? Thanks and regards to all.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

im not an expert, but i dont think it would be a good idea. i dont think that you want something as hard as a jacketed bullet rammed down your barrel


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Definitely DONT DO THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are not made to shoot without a sabot. Even if you could, they would be very inaccurate and unstable.Try the 300gr expanders, there absolutely devastating on any big game animal.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Centerfire rifles use an awful lot of pressure to force jacketed bullets into the lands and grooves of the barrel. I don't think you want that much pressure in your muzzleloading barrel, even if it was a breech loader, like a Sharps, etc.


----------

